# someone on the squirrel board needs help with piji



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

*HELP!!!someone on the squirrel board needs help with piji*

someone on the squirrel board needs help with piji, she wasn't able to register for some reason
she's in quebec
hoping someone can help
here's the link
someone on the squirrel board needs help with piji


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oops the link would help right!
http://thesquirrelboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33419


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

come on.. nobody????


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

she got on here's her post

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/need-urgent-help-in-montreal-qc-60365.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you know birds go for it.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Lol, shes so far away, I'm hoping somebody on here lives near her to take a look at this poor bird, I wish I could teleport up there 
If he was in my care I think I would need my vet help on that one


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I gave her the name of a vet in Montreal that does Pigeons, on her thread here...


----------

